# Feederfutter? Hexenküche!



## Trollwut (1. März 2015)

Ein Artikel von mir über Feederfutter, der gerade Einsteigern einen kleinen Einblick bieten soll. Mit schönerem Layout und mehr Bildern wie immer auf Angeln mit Stil.


“Ein Spinnenbein, 3 Fledermausflügel, die Fühler einer getüpfelten Sumpfschnecke und geraspeltes Hornkraut. Anschließend sprichst du 30 mal auf dem rechten Bein rückwärts um den Kessel hüpfend: “Surulausus Expulatiorium Feederfutterusus””. So oder so ähnlich klingen die meisten Futterrezepte zum Selbermachen für Neulinge.
Faktisch sind aber in den seltensten Fällen Futtermischung nötig, die weit über ein Fertigfutter aus der Großproduktion hinausgehen. Obgleich diese zwar angeblich auf verschiedene Fischarten abgestimmt sind, ist es meiner Meinung nach (fast) egal, ob man auf ein z.B. Rotaugenfutter zum Barbenangeln oder ein Brassenfutter zum Rotaugenfischen benutzt

Ein gutes Futter sollte nicht zu auffällig sein, da dadurch eher Kleinfische angelockt werden. Angelt man auf Masse kann das aber förderlich sein. Für größere Weißfische wie gute Brassen, Alande und Rotaugen sollte die Farbe dezenter ausfallen, ein helles Braun funktioniert so gut wie immer.






_Dunkles Futter für große Fische_


Es gibt mehr fertige Grundfutter als ein normaler Fisch in seinem Leben durchprobieren kann. Die hochpreisigen Artikel mögen ihre Berechtigung haben, für einen “normalen” Angler sind sie meistens aber unnötig. Auch sollte man daran denken, dass ein Großeinkauf häufig Mengenrabatt bedeutet. Deswegen greife ich lieber zu großen Säcken und spare mir so teilweise mehrere Euro pro KG Futter.
Besonders geeignet zum persönlichen “Veredeln” sind zum Beispiel Futter von Sensas im 14kg Sack, die dann preislich meist um die 20€ kreisen. Auch nutze ich gerne dieses Futter von Common-Baits. Der Geruch und der Geschmack überzeugen auf voller Linie. Schlägt man ein Ei hinein kann man sich am Wasser auch köstliche Fladen zubereiten. Nicht, dass ich das jemals ausprobiert hätte, aber …


Steht das Futter dann zuhause kann man je nach Bedarf noch eigene Geschmacksnoten mit einbringen. So gehört in jedes Futter eine Prise Salz. Im Winter mehr, im Sommer weniger. Auch sollte ein Anteil Hanf nicht fehlen. Ob geschrotet, geröstet oder gequetscht ist dabei zweitrangig. Wichtig ist nur der auf die Fische anziehende Geruch und die nicht- sättigenden Eigenschaften.
Gut macht sich auch Rindsbouillon. Auch intensiv riechende Dips, Pulver, Attraktoren und sonstige Wunderpülverchen aus dem Karpfenbereich kann man hier wunderbar zweckentfremden. Erlaubt ist, was der eigenen Nase ge- oder missfällt. Nicht alles, was den Fisch reizt, muss auch zwingend für den Angler attraktiv sein. Oder läuft euch bei dem Gedanken an Maden oder Würmer das Wasser im Mund zusammen? Deswegen dürfen es auch mal Geschmacksstoffe sein,die der Nase nicht schmeicheln.
Ich selbst verwende gerne den Pink Tuna und den Vampire Garlic – Dip von Quantum. So ungeeignet ich die Boilies dieser Produktserie halte, so gut wirkt der Dip im Feederfutter als Aroma. Außerdem darf ein guter Schuss Corn Steep Liquor nicht fehlen. Das Zeug riecht abstoßen und anziehend zugleich. Unbedingt ins Futter damit!
Bevor man seinem Futter flüssige Bestandteile zusetzt, sollte man es vorher schon gut durchmischen. Sonst kann es passieren, dass es später keine gleichmäßige Durchmischung gibt.


Ist das Futter dann abgeschmeckt, steht der schwierigste Punkt an: Die ideale Wassermenge. Oder sollte ich lieber sagen “Befeuchtungsmenge“? Schon seit langem mische ich mein Futter nicht mehr mit Wasser an, sondern mit einer Pampe, die noch zusätzliche Reize ins Futter bringt. Dazu befülle ich einen Eimer, zu dem ich auch einen Deckel habe, rund Fausthoch mit Wasser. Dazu kommen gut 2 Hände voll Frolic (Ja, das Hundefutter!) und 2 Hände voll Fischpellets (Auch Forelli genannt). Diese weichen ca. einen Tag im Wasser ein. Dann wird geknetet. Es sollten möglichst keine festen Bestandteile mehr vorhanden sein, sondern ein einheitlicher Brei entstehen. Im Sommer darf hier gerne noch ein Schuss Sonnenblumenöl zugegeben werden. Dieses steigt später im Wasser auf und zieht die Fische von der Oberfläche auf den Grund. Aber sparsam dosieren, sonst steht vielleicht die Feuerwehr zum Ölteppichabbinden auf der Matte.
Diese überaus “wohlriechende” Masse ist ideal, und sein Futter damit zu befeuchten.





_Genau das Richtige für den Wohnzimmerteppich der Schwiegermutter – Pellet-Frolic-Pampe_

Beim Befeuchten sollte man sein Wasser sparsam zugeben. Immer wieder etwas nachschütten und vor der nächsten Zugabe ordentlich durchmischen. Die ideale Konsistenz hat das Futter, wenn man leicht Kugeln formen kann, diese aber bei vorsichtigem Druck ohne Probleme zerbrechen. Ist das Futter für ein Fließgewässer angemischt sollte es etwas feuchter sein, damit es nicht sofort vom Platz abgetrieben wird. Hat man diese Konstenz erreicht, sollte der “Kuchenteig” einige Zeit ruhen – idealerweise mischt man das Futter am Tag vor dem Angeln an. Nach der Ruhe muss man noch etwas Wasser zugeben, da beim “Durchziehen” das Futter wieder etwas poröser wird.

Früher war ich der Meinung, dass ein Futtersieb nicht notwendig ist. Das mag der Fall sein, wenn man im Sommer auf Karpfen angelt. Diese Unterwasserstaubsauger fressen derart große Mengen in einer Zeit, die Obelix´ Essverhalten wie das von Heidi Klum aussehen lässt. Gerade aber bei kälteren Wassertemperaturen ist der Stoffwechsel und damit der Energiebedarf stark heruntergefahren. Siebt man sein Futter nicht, entstehen kleine Bällchen, die sehr stark zusammen haften. Diese Ballen zerfallen auch nach längerer Zeit unter Wasser nicht, sodass sich die Fische daran satt fressen können, und den Hakenköder nicht aufnehmen.
Das vermeidet man durch das Sieben des Futters. Dieses sollte nachdem man es durch den Sieb gedrückt hat schön fluffig sein.
Außerdem kann man seinen Futtersieb auch ideal verwenden um tote Maden und Caster aus dem Futter auszusortieren. Einfach die Maden auf den Sieb schütten, Eimer darunter stellen und die Maden eine Zeit lang vor sich hin krabbeln lassen. Alle lebendigen Maden werden sich mit der Zeit durch die Löcher des Siebs gezwängt haben, die toten bleiben darauf liegen und können anschließend entsorgt werden.





_Hier hats wohl geschmeckt. Brassen sind mitunter der Hauptfisch beim Feedern._


Anschließend kommen noch einige Köder ins Futter, wie wir sie später auch am Haken verwenden. Also Maden, Caster, Mais, Minipellets, etc. Wie beim Salz, nur umgekehrt – Im Sommer mehr, im Winter weniger.
Diese erzeugen einen Futterneid unter den Weißfischen und es wird gieriger und unvorsichtiger gefressen. Es könnte ja sonst jemand anders schneller sein…

Beachtet man diese Tipps zum Futter, sollte der Erfolg nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.







Anmerkung:
Als ich meinem Freund Marcel (Boardi Hümpfi) den Artikel zum Korrekturlesen schickte, war dieser anderer Meinung als ich. Den Artikel wollte ich allerdings nicht bearbeiten, da er exakt meine Erfahrungen an meinen Gewässern wiedergibt.

Dennoch möchte ich Marcels Einwände in Form eines Zitates einbringen:

“_Die Fertigfutter sind auf verschiedene Fischarten bzw. Angelmethoden abgestimmt. Ein Brassenfutter z.b. ist komplett passiv, Rotaugenfutter dagegen sehr aktiv. Flussfutter schwer und stark bindend. Für große Fische muss das Futter nicht unauffällig sein, genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Ein farbiges Futter hält Kleinfisch fern. Diese meiden einen beispielsweise gelben Futterplatz, da sie auf diesem von Räubern wesentlich besser als auf dunklem Untergrund gesehen werden.
Bloß nicht jedem Futter zusätzlich Salz zugeben! Viele Hersteller mischen ihrem Futter mittlerweile bis zu 7% Salz bei. Das steht in der Regel allerdings auf der Packung des Futters.
Sonnenblumenöl steigt zwar auf, ist aber zu vernachlässigen da es keine Futterpartikel mit sich zieht. Die Haupteigenschaft ist, dass es das Futter auflockert und es somit schneller aus dem Korb löst. Futter muss immer gesiebt werden, hier gibt es keine Ausnahme!
In deinem Futter wären mir persönlich zu viele Komponenten. Ich fische mein Futter am liebsten ganz normal, so wie es aus der Tüte kommt. Lediglich bei der Startfütterung wird zusätzlich dosiert Pulverlockstoff mit eingebracht. So halte ich mir die Möglichkeit offen Dips, Flavour, usw. erst dann einzusetzen, wenn ich sie brauche. Das ist nur dann der Fall wenn die Fische den Futterplatz verlassen. Ein wenig Duft zur rechten Zeit, und sie stehen wieder wie festgenagelt am Platz.

Aber hier hat jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungswerte. Viel davon ist sehr gewässerabhängig und muss ausprobiert werden!_”


----------



## feederbrassen (1. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*

Schöner Artikel und eigentlich ist es kein Hexenwerk.

Man muss halt wissen was man möchte und das auch umzusetzen wissen.
Generell halte ich nichts davon einem Futter von vorn herein eine bestimmte Note anzudichten.:q
Was in Gewässer A funzt kann an Gewässer B voll in die Hose gehen.
Ich halte es so das ich jederzeit nachwürzen kann was bei einer z.b. fischigen Grundnote nahezu unmöglichoder schwierig ist.
Wobei sich aber durch die Zusammensetzung von bestimmten Mehlen schon eine gewisse Grundnote ergibt.

Auch wenn ich mich HIER wiederhole: 
Das wichtigste ist die richtige Konsistenz!!!


----------



## Trollwut (1. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Was in Gewässer A funzt kann an Gewässer B voll in die Hose gehen.



Das kommt wohl auch sehr stark auf den Fischbestand an. Bei uns sind die Hauptfische beim Feedern eben (neben kleinen Rotaugen und Rotfedern) dicke Brassen und Karpfen. Die sind nicht besonders wählerisch. Darauf ist mein Futter eben zusammengestellt, besonders der Anteil an "Pelletwasser". Das kann woanders, wo die Fische nur auf süß oder fruchtig stehn auch eher scheuchen als locken #h


----------



## Fr33 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*

Hallo Trollwut,

 danke für deinen persönlichen Erfahrungsbericht ;D Finde ich gut.

 Muss allerdings auch deinem Kumpel zustimmen, was solche Feinheiten wie Farbe usw. angeht. Was ich gerne bei deinen Bericht korrigieren würde, ist die Sache mit den flüssigen Lockstoffen....

 Egal wie gut man das Futter mischt, einige Partikel werden sich immer mit dem Lockstoff vollsaugen. Daher geben die Profis flüssige Lockstoffe immer in das Wasser, mit dem das Futter angefeuchtet wird 

 Pulverlockstoffe kommen immer in die trockene Mischung. #h


----------



## Trollwut (2. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Egal wie gut man das Futter mischt, einige Partikel werden sich immer mit dem Lockstoff vollsaugen. Daher geben die Profis flüssige Lockstoffe immer in das Wasser, mit dem das Futter angefeuchtet wird
> 
> #h



Sehr sinnig, da hätte ich definitiv selbst drauf kommen können! #h

Mir ist durchaus klar, dass meine Erfahrungen dazu absolut nicht im Profibereich liegen. Gerade durch die zahlreichen Brassen und Karpfen hier, die nicht besonders wählerisch sind, werden wohl auch  Fehler verziehen, die an anderen Gewässern zu geringerer Ausbeute führen würden.
Der Profibereich war allerdings auch nicht mein Anspruch an den Artikel. Wer hier noch mehr Interesse an dem exakten, "wissenschaftlichen" fischen zeigt, kann sich das ja auch bei zahlreichen anderen Quellen herauslesen.

Bei der Farbe ist es bei uns aber eindeutig, ein auffälliges Futter lockt Kleinfisch an. Auch gerade im Sommer stehen die kleinen direkt auf dem hellen Sandstrand unseres Badeteils, der sich deutlich vom restlichen Untergrund abhebt.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*

Hi 

echt super bericht was du geschrieben hast.

ich persönlich mische mein futter zum anfang des fischen neutrall an,sprich bei mir kommen keine lockstoffe rein genauso köder.


merke ich das ich fische auf dem platzt habe,setzte ich maden,caster,wurm mircro pellts(je nachangelart)   in kleinen ein und steigere es.


lassen die bisse nach,greife ich zu zusätzen/dipps den dazu sind sie gedacht.


in meiner feederbox sind immer 2 futterwannen drinn,die erste bleibt das ganze fischen neutrall und die 2 wird mit zusätzen bearbeitet.

was bringt es von anfang an zu dippen,wen die bisse irgend wann nachlassen ?


sind meine persönlichen erfahrungen,habe schon viel deswegen lehrgeld bezahlt.















weniger ist manchmal mehr,steigern kann mann immer .
aber vom platzt köder/futter weg nehmen geht nicht mehr.


muss mal  heute abend,nach anderen bilder schauen


----------



## Fr33 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*

Futter ist halt so ne Sache für sich. Ich experimentiere auch gerne rum. Sei es mit Farben, Lockstoffen und Additiven......


Aber ich verwende auch gerne Futtermischungen die neutral sind. So kann ich selber das Flavour festlegen  


Mein Geheimtipp um ein sehr aktives Futter mit super Wolkenbildung zu bekommen. Feuchtet es mit Milch an! Nicht pur--- aber je nach WOlkengrad mit ner guten Portion Milch!


----------



## ulli1958m (6. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*

Ist Milch genauso gut wie Milchpulver?

apropo Milchpulver....konnte leider bislang hier in den Supermärkten kein *"kaltwasserlösliches"* Michpulver finden #q

|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*

Milch ist sogar noch besser als Milchpulver bzw Kaffeweisser. Denn Milch ist ja quasi schon gelöst.....


----------



## Lommel (6. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ist Milch genauso gut wie Milchpulver?
> 
> apropo Milchpulver....konnte leider bislang hier in den Supermärkten kein *"kaltwasserlösliches"* Michpulver finden #q
> 
> |wavey:



Guck mal im DM Markt unter Babynahrung. Ich meine Aptamil wäre kaltwasserlöslich.


----------



## nostradamus (6. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*

Hi,

schöner Bericht! Kann mich den ausführungen meiner vorschreiber allerdings nur anschließen.

Nosta

PS: Um welche Rolle handelt es sich bei der Rolle auf dem Bild?


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (6. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/06/3acd9d905da8c5075c444d6896dd9a35.jpg

Heute in einen Sportgeschäft gesehen. Selektives Futter für Albinos


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*

in die kleine dose,kommen köder,zusätze rein wen nix mehr geht.

in die normale futter wanne kommen keine köder rein,diese bleibt neutral somit kann ich sofort wieder umschwenken.


----------



## Trollwut (7. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*

Ach Jungs, wer schon mit der Kiepe unterwegs is, kann sich vom Friedfischfang her schon lange nicht mehr auf Anfängerniveau befinden. Ich mach das daheim alles Fertig, und hab dann lediglich den Eimer am Wasser dabei.

Rolle ist btw. eine Spro Hypalite. Eigentlich meine Spinnrolle, hab aber keine andere Rolle mit passender Geflochtener drauf, deswegen ist die momentan so missbraucht. #h


----------



## Fotomanni (7. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich mach das daheim alles Fertig, und hab dann lediglich den Eimer am Wasser dabei.



So mache ich das auch. Am Angelplatz mische ich höchstens noch Maden oder Partikel ins Futter.

Aber ich lese immer wieder, man soll das Futter mit dem Wasser anmachen in dem man angelt. Also plane ich immer mir mal einen Kanister mitzunehmen. Komischerweise habe ich nie einen Kanister dabei wenn ich am Wasser bin |kopfkrat


----------



## ODS-homer (7. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> apropo Milchpulver....konnte leider bislang hier in den Supermärkten kein *"kaltwasserlösliches"* Michpulver finden


milchpulver löst sich afaik in kaltem wasser besser als in heißem, da gibts klümpchen - geht mir zumindest auf trekkingtouren immer so.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ach Jungs, wer schon mit der Kiepe unterwegs is, kann sich vom Friedfischfang her schon lange nicht mehr auf Anfängerniveau befinden. Ich mach das daheim alles Fertig, und hab dann lediglich den Eimer am Wasser dabei.
> 
> Rolle ist btw. eine Spro Hypalite. Eigentlich meine Spinnrolle, hab aber keine andere Rolle mit passender Geflochtener drauf, deswegen ist die momentan so missbraucht. #h




Ich sehe mich als anfänger,bin eigentlich karpfenangler.

da ich aber immer weniger zeit habe,die lust auf feedern schon immer da war fische ich es jetzt intensiver.


mit ner sitzkiepe bin ich einfach flexsiebler,ich kann alles anbauen kann an plätzen fischen wo ich mit stuhl nicht kann ;-).


----------



## Andal (8. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*

Das mit der Flexibilität ist immer so eine zweischneidige Sache. Mit der Roving-Minimalausrüstung komme ich an Stellen, wo man mit der Feederstation erst gar nicht durchs Gestrüp kommt. Dafür sitze ich dann aber auch, wörtlich zu nehmen, mitten im Dreck. 

Ich fische jetzt sein frühester Kindheit und bin der optimalen Lösung immer noch so fern, wie beinahe am ersten Tag. Es gibt fast perfekte Lösungen für den Einzelfall, aber niemals fürs Ganze!


----------



## feederbrassen (8. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> mit ner sitzkiepe bin ich einfach flexsiebler,ich kann alles anbauen kann an plätzen fischen wo ich mit stuhl nicht kann ;-).



Zudem kann ich meine Rute immer optimal ablegen und habe alles übersichtlich direkt grifbereit.
Am Rhein z.b müsste ich sonst gute 2 m von der Wasserlinie wegsitzen ,damit nichts baden geht,je nach Schifffahrtsbetrieb.:q

Was das Futter angeht : Ich nehme meinen Mix auch immer in einem Eimer fertig mit ans Wasser.
Halte es aber so wie von Carphunter 2401 beschrieben.
Leckerlie und Geruch wird erst später und nach Bedarf 
hinzugefügt.

Probiers mal aus .
Bringt dir bestimmt mehr Fisch.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*

zum futter

wen ich auf brassen gehe ,wird das futter in 3 durchgängen abends vorbereitet.

fische ich mit method,mache ich es vor dem aufbauen an,lasse es ziehn und gut ist es.





hier ist mein futter,rechts das normale zum fischen,links das zum vorfüttern/verändern vom futter.

durch zuviel zusätze/maden,mais u.s.w kann man sich seinen futter platzt kaput machen.












ich beginne  am anfang mit 2-8 körbe mit ködern zum vorfüttern ,danach fische ich ohne köder im korb.

fange ich  jetzt in nem guten rythmus fische ,erhöhe ich natürlich dann meine köder im futter.


köder kann man immer erhöhen,aber was im wasser ist kann man nicht mehr raus nehmen ;-)

für mich ist die kiepe  die perfekte lösung,feeder stuhl u.s.w  waren für mich nur rein fälle.


----------



## Feeder.jens (26. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*

Hallo Trollwut, super Beitrag, danke!  
Hätte ein paar Fragen 

Mich plagt immer wieder das Gefühl, nicht den geeigneten Platz zu befischen. Wie machst du bzw. ihr den Platz ausfindig, was Tiefe und Kraut angeht? 
Und..
Welche Hakengrößen eignen sich? In meinem See lauern schon richtig fette Klodeckel aber auch gute pfundige Karpfen. Bis jetzt habe ich immer mit 12er Haken geangelt...ok oder zu groß/klein? Habe schon öfter gelesen das viele nur mit maximal 14er Haken angeln...  

Beste grüße


----------



## Cormoraner (26. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*

Kurze Frage am Rande da ich mich für diese Saison leider vergriffen habe. Habe über 12Kg dunkles Mosella Futter daheim das mir sehr gut gefällt vom Aroma und von der Farbe her.

Problem: Es bindet schlecht. Kennt ihr Trockenkomponenten die mein Futter angefeuchtet besser abbindet? Mehl? 
Ei wollte ich jetzt nicht reinschlagen wie ich es vom Kochen kenne


----------



## BallerNacken (26. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*

Paniermehl bindet recht gut und kann schon in trockener Form dazugegeben werden.


----------



## Trollwut (26. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*



Feeder.jens schrieb:


> Hallo Trollwut, super Beitrag, danke!
> Hätte ein paar Fragen
> 
> Mich plagt immer wieder das Gefühl, nicht den geeigneten Platz zu befischen. Wie machst du bzw. ihr den Platz ausfindig, was Tiefe und Kraut angeht?
> ...






Befischt du ein stehendes oder ein Fließgewässer?
Meinen Platz suche ich nach unkonventionellen Methoden aus, ich lote normal nicht einmal vorab. Ist hier nicht nötig, wir haben einen sehr guten Bestand. Deswegen kann ich dir zur Platzsuche keine wirklichen Tipps geben, sorry.

Hakengröße ist bei mir maximal 14, eher größer. Normal nutze ich 10er.
Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich kein Friedfischprofi bin. Als Allrounder bin ich nicht "professionel" auf eine Fischart eingestellt und mache mitunter Sachen, bei dem Specimen-Hunter die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen schlagen 



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Kurze Frage am Rande da ich mich für diese Saison leider vergriffen habe. Habe über 12Kg dunkles Mosella Futter daheim das mir sehr gut gefällt vom Aroma und von der Farbe her.
> 
> Problem: Es bindet schlecht. Kennt ihr Trockenkomponenten die mein Futter angefeuchtet besser abbindet? Mehl?
> Ei wollte ich jetzt nicht reinschlagen wie ich es vom Kochen kenne



Wenn ich faul bin, nehme ich eine Mehl/Paniermehrlmischung. Soll es aufwändiger sein, nehme ich Haferflocken und reibe die klein. Bindet auch bombenmäßig


----------



## Feeder.jens (26. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*

Petri


----------



## Feeder.jens (26. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Befischt du ein stehendes oder ein Fließgewässer?
> Meinen Platz suche ich nach unkonventionellen Methoden aus, ich lote normal nicht einmal vorab. Ist hier nicht nötig, wir haben einen sehr guten Bestand. Deswegen kann ich dir zur Platzsuche keine wirklichen Tipps geben, sorry.



Stehendes Gewässer ausschließlich...  Hmmmm


Petri


----------



## Cormoraner (26. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hakengröße ist bei mir maximal 14, eher größer. Normal nutze ich 10er.
> Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich kein Friedfischprofi bin. Als Allrounder bin ich nicht "professionel" auf eine Fischart eingestellt und mache mitunter Sachen, bei dem Specimen-Hunter die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen schlagen
> 
> 
> Wenn ich faul bin, nehme ich eine Mehl/Paniermehrlmischung. Soll es aufwändiger sein, nehme ich Haferflocken und reibe die klein. Bindet auch bombenmäßig



Ich als Allrounder schlage die Hände über den Kopf was für Aufwand und Kosten übernommen werden nur um paar Plötzen oder Brassen gezielt zu fangen. Völlig wahnsinnig.

Ich feeder auch meist unkonventionell und habe keinen Zielfisch. Trotzdem mit Erfolg und tollen Beifängen von Schleien, Karpfen, Giebeln, etc. Nachts feeder ich auch unheimlich gerne auf Aal und Zander, geht alles. 

Den Tipp werde ich mal ausprobieren, danke.


----------



## feederbrassen (26. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfutter? Hexenküche!*



Feeder.jens schrieb:


> Hallo Trollwut, super Beitrag, danke!
> Hätte ein paar Fragen
> 
> Mich plagt immer wieder das Gefühl, nicht den geeigneten Platz zu befischen. Wie machst du bzw. ihr den Platz ausfindig, was Tiefe und Kraut angeht?
> ...



Ausloten ist eigentlich ne Pflichtübung,wobei Kanten ,Sandbänke,Barschberge etc. bevorzugte Plätze sind.
Nicht jeder See ist wie der vom TE :q
Was die Hakengröße angeht : Lieber mit nem 10er anfangen und dann kleiner werden ,als mit nem kleinen Haken einen Klodeckel am Platz verlieren und die Fische sind weg.

@Cormoraner .: Ein gewisser Aufwand beim Futter lohnt sich.
Merken tut man den Unterschied wenn man mit mehreren neben einander Sitzt und dadurch deutlich mehr fängt.
Oder einfach einen höheren Durchschnitt hat als die anderen.


----------

